# Task Changer PRO - now totally free for you



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

I want to introduce you *TASK CHANGER PRO.*

*NOW TOTALLY FREE*






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4wCzdAxhmM

This app will help you to change from one task to another one quickly. It stays always waiting your swipes that you can configure in settings menu.

There are a lot of functionalities:

- You can kill an app tapping long on an item in running apps
- You can kill all running apps from option menu
- You can change the zones color
- You can make the zones visible or no
- You can enable zones or no (sometimes is good for playing games,&#8230
- You can change the zones width 
- You can correct the zones position
- You can enable 2 more zones (the green one and the yellow one)
- You can enable 1 more zone (the grey one)
- 2 actions for every zone
- You can change the time of vibration when you touch a zone
- You can change the action for every zone, the actions are:

o Show running apps
o Show recent apps
o Go home
o Do Alt + Tab that will change between your two last task running
o Go short cut. You can choice your own short cut
o Go custom app. You can choice any App to launch
o Show favorite apps
o Show favorite list apps 
o Show All Apps
o WebOS behaviour
o Go back (rooted devices)
o Menu key (rooted devices)
o Action to show notifications (experimental)
o Experimental action for show recents ICS

It Works perfectly in our HP Touchpad, try it!

Available at Android Market

Google Plus Page -> http://plus.google.com/u/0/b/115569022837988310238/


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

In my opinion this is a must have app on the Touchpad...tremendous work, Pacosal!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

New video uploaded and set at first post.


----------



## derausgewanderte (Oct 22, 2011)

bought this and love it. great to use swipes for certain tasks.

question. for the 'go back' function to work it needs root. my HP Touchpad is rooted, however this doesn't do anything. It says experimental also. Does this mean it's not functional?

thanks


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

derausgewanderte said:


> bought this and love it. great to use swipes for certain tasks.
> 
> question. for the 'go back' function to work it needs root. my HP Touchpad is rooted, however this doesn't do anything. It says experimental also. Does this mean it's not functional?
> 
> thanks


Hi,

you must give su rights to task changer pro.

All actions works perfectly on touchpad.

* Don't have to buy this app anymore, now it's free. But thank you!

Enjoy!


----------



## dallas.maverick (Jan 20, 2012)

Excellent work.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

In a few hours next version will be free.

- Visual Rounded zones
- Action for disable task changer temporaly
- ...


----------



## gdeal (Nov 11, 2011)

Is there a way to increase sensativity on swipes?

I noticed that after v4.5 (currently using v4.8) swipes can be hit or miss even when you move very slowly. v4.5 works great, then with updating to v4.8 lag occurs. I see the new "Better zones control to avoid unintentional touches", improvement was implemented - perhaps we can have a option to turn off certain functions?

I dont think this is a CM9 issue, since switching back to v4.5 restores fast swipe capability.

By the way Paco, I really appreciate the consistent improvements in the app. Glad to hold a paid license and now that this is free it should be a must have app for all tablet users.

On TP with CM9 A0.6


----------



## ericm53 (Mar 1, 2012)

Locked up my touchpad!!!!!!
Won't let me accept Pro trial finished.
Any way to stop it from trying to start?


----------

